# BMW E46 325.328,330i Centered Radio Bezel/Kit



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I bought this new when I had my 328i but sold the car before I had a chance to use it. Paid over $130 for it... Letting it go for less than half!

BMW E46 Centered Radio Bezel - eBay (item 320725550523 end time Jul-15-11 23:40:29 PDT)


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Saturday bumpage


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Is this still available?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

SOLD


----------

